# Gmac good sam insurance claim problem



## my26sunsettrail (Jun 28, 2013)

We recently filed a claim for our new, 2014 camper.  This insurance company advertises "world class" service.  Our experience has been anything but world class.  It has been 3 weeks with no resolution.  They do not tell you that they don't hire adjusters in many areas or that the adjuster will be making decisions based on pictures.  In our case they only want to pay half of the repair estimate and want the damage "patched" in spite of the fact that this camper has only been used once and a patch will reduce the value as well as be very noticeable.  We called  a supervisor who sent out an independant adjuster who agreed with the original estimate and wondered why there was ever any question about paying it.  We have left several messages this week and they do not return our calls.  I sympathize with any of you who have this insurance and have yet to file a claim.  GO ELSEWHERE!  This is also one of the most expensive insurances you can get.  I can't believe GOOD SAM endorses this company.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 28, 2013)

Good Sam is becoming a joke IMO.  Used to be a campers friend but greed is taking over.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I GUESS THIS THRU GMAC that under write the ins for GS's. I did have it, but just got out of hand with the cost. I do have the extended warranty ins. and so for it has paid off on all my claims. I did have to argue on the last one, but they did pay. I would rate about a 85 out of a 100.

BTW to your state have a ins commissioner? if so contact him/her and explain your problem . I did with my home owner ins. they settle in 24 hours after they was contacted by him.

good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

well i agree with both nash and hollis ,, but one thing ,, the GS insurance is becoming more and more difficult ,,, i have had several of my good customers that called me on repairs that GS would not cover ,, i am not doing repairs anymore ,, call me retired ,, but ,, after what i seen ,, as in simple repairs ,,, i had to do jump back in and fix the problem for them ,,, i hate it when a big company "claims to do so much" but then does not ,,, not right ,, IMO ,, but i guess that is the way this new world is going ,, it's all about " the company" not the buyer or customer ,,, VERY BAD ,, IMO


----------



## LEN (Jun 30, 2013)

A lot of the trouble on repairs is"not that this topic is" most people don't read what they are purchasing then when something comes up it's not in the contract as being covered. So far I have been pleased with the coverage, but I use the major medical approach, I can fix the little stuff and the insurance can handle the big. About anything that will wear out is not covered, like belts hoses break shoes and things like that. But a roof on a new rig so it should be repaired for a new look.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jun 30, 2013)

Len I was assuming he had wreck damage or similiar not something wearing out.  Hard to make judgement when you hear only one side. Getting no return calls from a company is flustrating if you give them time to respond.  I would be peeved if I had a camper and the insurance co was dragging their feet and depriving me of camping time.


----------

